# Inverkip Power Station (Decommissioned) - 2009



## lost (Apr 16, 2009)

I traipsed over to Inverkip with a fair bit of trepidation as usual. The place is terrifying in its scale and the potential for trouble if you get caught, and for its tripod-killing qualities

I have been a few times already, and have already covered the control room and roofs a few times, and the chimney once, so I focused my efforts on the enormous main building - mainly so I wouldn't be drifting off to sleep by the time I hit the road hom, but also because I've never had the chance to wander around there at my own pace.











I think these enormous water wheels supplied cooling water to the power station











I did consider going up the chimney again, but without a mask and a steady supply of water, I gave it a miss











Once inside and settled it became a fairly relaxing explore, apart from the moments when I realised I was out in the 'open' and could easily be spotted by anyone else in the building. Luckily I was on my own in there as far as I know











I hate these metal grid walkways, they creak, some of them are warped, and you can easily see the instant death below. I tried to stick to the beams






Most of the phones on the site emit an eerie crackly dial tone






A red light beams from a dark corner of the building











Dismantling has begun






'X Y' plotter






I do love a bit of greenery, there's very little at Inverkip though






Translated to Scots. It's more like 'mind your ribs', this pipe is very low






This area is roped off due to falling glass from the skylights far above. Yikes!






The water has got in too






Dodgy sci-fi prop






Delicious abandoned Battenburg! Inverkip is like a cafe if you look in the right spots


----------



## night crawler (Apr 16, 2009)

Must be creepy going round the place. Nice photo's


----------



## tom83 (Apr 16, 2009)

What an explore!!!! Cracking pics


----------



## zimbob (Apr 16, 2009)

Cracking stuff 

Nice to see some different shots coming out of here :thumb:


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2009)

Fantastic shots mate , well done.


----------



## chelle (Apr 16, 2009)

*Excellant*

Some of the best shots of this place yet..would love to see this but...way too far for me to do(lazy sod)

Stu


----------



## Bryag (Apr 16, 2009)

lost said:


> Translated to Scots. It's more like 'mind your ribs', this pipe is very low



Perhaps for you, for me it would probably be quite correct!

Nice explore, Lost, it is a place I have always wanted to see


----------



## lost (Apr 16, 2009)

zimbob said:


> Cracking stuff
> 
> Nice to see some different shots coming out of here :thumb:



Different you say? I think I did the obligatory "oh look it's big and grey and imposing shots" 



Bryag said:


> Nice explore, Lost, it is a place I have always wanted to see



You should have a look before it's a shell of itself, though it will take a long time to strip it out. I doubt if we'll see its like again


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 16, 2009)

sweet. shame its so far away


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 16, 2009)

yeh nice pics Lost


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 16, 2009)

wha a monumental site.. I fancy doing an old powerstation.. ever fancy a revist.. I could come up form cardiff.. been meaning to do some sites up north


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent coverage of the old place Lost. Liking some of the pano's and some of the lesser covered areas.


----------



## monsteroo7 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re IKPS*

awesome report on it...ive drove by it so many times and just not been able to take the cut off...if anyone fancies it i'd be travellin from glasgow although have family in the greenock area.


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice pics 

how anybody can abandon a battenburg beats me 
that's just criminal, the culprit needs their genetalia gnawing off by a rampant llama named "Cecil"


----------



## rjg_scotland (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah it's nice to see more pics from here  especially of the outside water wheel things which I've only ever observed from the top of the chimney.

I really must visit it again, it's been almost 2 years.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 16, 2009)

The cooling wheels are impressive, missed seeing them when we were there.



lost said:


> I doubt if we'll see its like again


In approx 5/6 years' time, we'll have the Big C to visit, I expect, as even now it's a marginal station rather than a baseload one.


----------



## lost (Apr 17, 2009)

Has it really been nearly 2 years since you visited Rob? Bloody hell, time flies! The dates on my first pics from Inverkip read March 2007.

The 'Big C' could be interesting, though a lot dirtier than Inverkip I imagine.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Apr 17, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha lost that's amazing, lol @ Inverkip's tripod killing qualities , as far as I know it has claimed 4 people's tripod's. Notice how someone has ate all the marzipan bit of the battenberg cake and left the sponge part, obviously a dedicated marzipan lover like myself.

Excellent report and nice to see some different pics, can't believe taggers have been in there and not been busted.

Shadow


----------



## Pip (Apr 17, 2009)

lost said:


> Most of the phones on the site emit an eerie crackly dial tone



Same as a phone we had when I were a lad.........  Imagine knowing the phone number of the one in the pic.... and making it ring when you knew someone would be in there



Excellent report with some brilliant images.

Thank you
Pip


----------



## james.s (Apr 17, 2009)

>



*Wow! An XY plotter, I want one for my BBC computer *


----------



## lost (Apr 17, 2009)

Urban Shadow said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha lost that's amazing, lol @ Inverkip's tripod killing qualities , as far as I know it has claimed 4 people's tripod's.



It claimed 2 of mine last year on the same night! Whose is the one by the fence then?


----------



## thompski (Apr 17, 2009)

Its something of a pipe dream to visit here, or possibly not. I wonder how long will it take to demolish it, assuming that dismantling in your photograph is contractors?


----------



## Urban Shadow (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol mine is the one at the bottom of the set of ladders near the main area. There is also a set of my shite gardener/exploring gloves laying there as well. Your black tripod has went walkabouts in Inverkip Lost, lol I found it in one of the rooms near the control room lol. I think the one near the fence could possibly be pinchecks but I am not 100% sure, lol.


----------



## rjg_scotland (Apr 17, 2009)

lost said:


> Has it really been nearly 2 years since you visited Rob? Bloody hell, time flies! The dates on my first pics from Inverkip read March 2007.
> 
> The 'Big C' could be interesting, though a lot dirtier than Inverkip I imagine.



Yup. July 2007 - http://rguk.eu/tv/watch?v=EkpEVZpEZZOybhjftq


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 18, 2009)

Urban Shadow said:


> Lol mine is the one at the bottom of the set of ladders near the main area. There is also a set of my shite gardener/exploring gloves laying there as well. Your black tripod has went walkabouts in Inverkip Lost, lol I found it in one of the rooms near the control room lol. I think the one near the fence could possibly be pinchecks but I am not 100% sure, lol.




nope not mine mate it was usuable right up to the last and was given a burriel at home rather than on site


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 19, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> ...how anybody can abandon a battenburg beats me



Absolutely! My fave cake! 
Excellent to see so many new pics of the site. Well done, that man.


----------

